# Firewall-Einstellung im NetPassage15D gesucht



## First (12. März 2004)

Hallo User,

weiss jemand wie ich die SPI Firewall vom NetPassage 15D - Router optimal einstelle?

Danke und cu

First


----------



## Norbert Eder (12. März 2004)

Was bedeutet für dich optimal? Optimal wäre wenn sie gar keinen Traffic zuläßt. Welche Dienste sollen ermöglicht werden? Welche nicht? Kommst mit dem NAT zusammen usw. Mehr Information wäre durchaus wünschenswert.

mfG
Nitro


----------



## First (12. März 2004)

hallo nitronic,

danke für die schnelle Antwort und entschuldige meine oberflächliche Frage, bin noch Neuling auf dem Routergebiet.
Ich brauche nur Zugang zum Internet (mit IE6), zu KaZaa und eMule.
Bis jetzt "schützt" mich ZoneAlarm.

Servus
First


----------

